# اهداء الي مُحبي " جمال عبد الناصر "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TwkHHfLO2qU[/YOUTUBE]​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (20 فبراير 2013)

*العربية المكشوفة*
*مع حب جارف فطرى من الشعب*
*أشكرك على الموضوع*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 فبراير 2013)

الفيديو مش شغال

و بعدين ياعم عياد

إنت غاوى كل شوية موضوع يتقفل و لا إيه ؟هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (21 فبراير 2013)

حلو الموضوع يا عياد :Love_Letter_Send:
مفيش حاجة طيب لكارهى عبد الناصر ؟ مفيش اى اعتبار للناس ديه ؟ ههههههه
بس تعرف انا بحب صوته وبحب طريقة كلامه عنده كاريزما طبيعية قوية جدااااا لا يمكن انك تنكرها 
بس بيقولك قال الحكم للشعب :smile02
بقا الحكم فى عهدك يا عبد الناصر كان للشعب بردو ياراجل ؟ :smile02
الا اذا كان معتبر نفسه هو الشعب 
انا الشعب والشعب انا leasantrleasantr

انا بجر شكلك على فكرة ياعياد leasantrleasantr


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> الفيديو مش شغال
> 
> و بعدين ياعم عياد
> 
> إنت غاوى كل شوية موضوع يتقفل و لا إيه ؟هههههههههههههههههه



لا بقي شغال
جربي تاني


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> حلو الموضوع يا عياد :Love_Letter_Send:
> مفيش حاجة طيب لكارهى عبد الناصر ؟ مفيش اى اعتبار للناس ديه ؟ ههههههه
> بس تعرف انا بحب صوته وبحب طريقة كلامه عنده كاريزما طبيعية قوية جدااااا لا يمكن انك تنكرها
> بس بيقولك قال الحكم للشعب :smile02
> ...



جري يختي ربنا يوفقك
بصي بمثال بسيط
اكيد بتحبي والدك اكتر من اي اب في العالم
وده لانه والدك مش لانه احسن رجل في العالم ولا معصوم من الغلط
اكيد عنده اخطاء 
واكيد زعلك مره لمصلحتك مثلا
ومش لازم كلنا نحب ناصر
ولا كلنا نكرهه


----------



## Desert Rose (21 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> جري يختي ربنا يوفقك
> بصي بمثال بسيط
> اكيد بتحبي والدك اكتر من اي اب في العالم
> وده لانه والدك مش لانه احسن رجل في العالم ولا معصوم من الغلط
> ...



هههههههههه ماشى هجر براحتى ذنبك على جنبك بقا leasantr
انا على فكرة لما قولت التعليق ده مكانش قصدى الموضوع يروح تانى فى اتجاه عبد الناصر كويس ولا وحش ده كان جر شكل ومشاغبة ليك زى ماقولتلك leasantr
بس انا هرد على الجزئية ديه بس 
عبد الناصر مش والدى ومش مطلوب منه يكون والدى 
ورئيس الدولة مش مطلوب منه يكون والد ولا أب ولا جد للشعب 
الرئيس مطلوب منه يكون موظف فى الدولة يشتغل علشان الشعب وعلشان مصلحة الشعب اللى جابه فى الحكم 
الرئاسة بالظبط زى contract عقد بينك وبين الرئيس انه يجبلك حقوقك كمواطن ويعمل لمصلحة الشعب واذا حصل اى خرق منه لل contract ده بيتحاكم لانه زيه زى اى موظف فى الدولة 
محدش بيروح يقول لموظفين الدولة اعملولنا مصالحنا علشان انتو اباءنا واحنا اولادكوا 
تسمية العلاقة بين الشعب والحاكم على انها علاقة ابوة وزعامة مبتحصلش غير فى الانظمة الديكتاتورية بس 
والرؤساء زى عبد الناصر بيغذوا الفكرة ديه فى عقل المواطن علشان يعطى لنفسه صلاحية يعمل فى المواطن اى حاجة ويحكمه زى ماهو عايز والمواطن ميتكلمش ليه ؟ علشان فى الاخر عبد الناصر زى ابونا بردو , هنروح نحاكم ابونا ؟ استحالة  
فهمت الفكرة ؟

طبعا انا مش بقول ان كل الناس مفروض تكرهه ( انا مامتى بتحبه جداااااااااا على فكرة عادى ) ولا كل الناس تحبه 
كل واحد حر فى رأيه وده رأيى فيه كرئيس دولة مش كشخص


----------



## grges monir (21 فبراير 2013)

جمال عبد الناصر لم يكن رئيس ديمقراطى بمعنى الكلمة هذا حقيقى
لكنة فى المقابل كان لدية رؤية للوطن بكاملة حتى لو كانت فيها اخطاء وليس لمصلحة جماعة معينة تدين بالولاء والطاعة لشخص


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههههه ماشى هجر براحتى ذنبك على جنبك بقا leasantr
> انا على فكرة لما قولت التعليق ده مكانش قصدى الموضوع يروح تانى فى اتجاه عبد الناصر كويس ولا وحش ده كان جر شكل ومشاغبة ليك زى ماقولتلك leasantr
> بس انا هرد على الجزئية ديه بس
> عبد الناصر مش والدى ومش مطلوب منه يكون والدى
> ...



اجت والله جابها
انتي قولتي لما يغلط يتحاكم
وناصر لما غلط اعترف واتنحي
مش زي الحالي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اجت والله جابها
> انتي قولتي لما يغلط يتحاكم
> وناصر لما غلط اعترف واتنحي
> مش زي الحالي


*لما يسخن الموضوع شوية أنده عليا *
*قول جزررررر*
*هتلاقينى ناطط *
:999:​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> اجت والله جابها
> انتي قولتي لما يغلط يتحاكم
> وناصر لما غلط اعترف واتنحي
> مش زي الحالي



ههههه انت مصمم بقا تجر شكلى 
اتنحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ قصدك تمثيلية التنحى ؟ 
انا اعرف يعنى لما مسئول دولة يحس فعلا انه غلطان فى حق الشعب ويقرر يتنحى يبقا ينفذ القرار اللى اخده 
مش يطلع يقول انا متنحى 
فالناس تطلع تعيط ( بطبيعتنا كمصريين شعب عاطفى ) يروح هو يقول خلاص مكانش قصدى انا رجعت فى كلامى , ايه اللى حصل مثلا ؟ هل الغلط اتصلح ؟الزمن رجع لورا يعنى ولا ايه اللى جد ؟
ولما عرف انه غلط محاولش يصلح ليه من اوضاع البلد ويعمل خطة تنهض بمصر بدل ما هو جابها الارض ؟
بدل مايروح يحمل غيره تمن اخطائه زى المشير عامر وصلاح نصر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> اتنحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟ قصدك تمثيلية التنحى ؟


:999::999::999:

*مش قلت لك لما يسخن قول جزررر*
*جاى فى حتة التنحى دى *
*ممكن نبقى نمسكها نقطة نقطة ؟*
*وألا هتقولى عبود بيختار نقط على مزاجه ؟*
*وينفض للباقى ؟*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :999::999::999:
> 
> *مش قلت لك لما يسخن قول جزررر*
> *جاى فى حتة التنحى دى *
> ...



ههههه لا مش هقول حاجة بس انا تقريبا عارفه هتقولى ايه لانه هيكون تقريبا نفس الكلام اللى ماما بتقوله leasantr
وبعدين اصلا بلاوى عبد الناصر كانت من قبل ما يضطر انه يمثل علينا التنحى 
بلاويه بدأت من ساعة ما بقا رئيس اصلا وقبل ان مصر تتحول من دولة برلمانية ( وان كان فيها عيوب ) لدولة عسكرية مخابراتيه ورفض الدولة المدنية


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> *ههههه لا مش هقول حاجة بس انا تقريبا عارفه هتقولى ايه لانه هيكون تقريبا نفس الكلام اللى ماما بتقوله* leasantr​


*دة أنا فى منتهى السعادة أنى أكتشفت *
*ان فيه ناس بتقرا أفكارى *
*لآ ..وكمان بتحدد لى هقول أية*
*من قبل ما أنطق*
*سبحان الله ...يعلم ما تُخفى الصدور *
*عبد الناصر هو اللى كان ديكتاتور برضه ؟*
*بس على الأقل ما كانش يعرف اللى هتقوله الناس من قبل ما تنطق بيه*
leasantrleasantrleasantr​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *دة أنا فى منتهى السعادة أنى أكتشفت *
> *ان فيه ناس بتقرا أفكارى *
> *لآ ..وكمان بتحدد لى هقول أية*
> *من قبل ما أنطق*
> ...



اعتقد انك اديت الموضوع او الكلمة اكبر من حجمها انا مقولتش انى بقرا افكارك ولا منعتك انك تقولها 
لو عايز تقولها اتفضل من غير اى داعى للكلام ده 
كلامى معاك كان هزار على اعتبار اننا اصدقاء 
بس واضح انك اخدته بشكل تانى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

*صورة نادرة للزعيم :t30: ( خالد الذكر ) :t30:*
*جمال عبد الناصر *


----------



## Desert Rose (21 فبراير 2013)

جميلة الصورة :Love_Letter_Send:
بس فين تفنيد موضوع التنحى زى ماقولت ياعبود ؟علشان انا بجد عايزة اعرف انت شايفها ازاى ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

عبود انا في الشغل 
استلم الموضوع
لاني في الشغل


----------



## Desert Rose (21 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> عبود انا في الشغل
> استلم الموضوع
> لاني في الشغل



ايه انتو هتسلمونى لبعض ولا ايه ؟ زى الكورة البلاستيك ؟ :smile02:smile02 لا متفقناش على كده , اتنين على واحد حررررررررام :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## بايبل333 (21 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه انتو هتسلمونى لبعض ولا ايه ؟ زى الكورة البلاستيك ؟ :smile02:smile02 لا متفقناش على كده , اتنين على واحد حررررررررام :smile02:smile02:smile02


صباح الخير بالليل 30:
بقينا ثلاثة يا رجالة


----------



## بايبل333 (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## بايبل333 (21 فبراير 2013)

فى تعليق عجبنى من واحد 

فى عصر هذا الديكتاتور

ساوي الفقير والغني
تساوت الفرصة في التعليم والعلاج والسكن والدواء والرغيف
فى عصر هذا الديكتاتور
تم نزع احتلالين الاحتلال الملكى الرجعى بالغاء الملكية واقامة الجمهورية والاحتلال الانجليزى ومعاهدة الجلاء
في عصر هذا الديكتاتور
بنينا السد العالي ومجمع الحديد والصلب ومصنع الألمونيوم وغيرها من  المشاريع الصناعية التي كانت بمثابة خيال علمي بالنسبة لمجتمع زراعي
في عصر هذا الديكتاتور
أممنا قناة السويس وفعلنا ما نريد
فى عصر هذا الديكتاتور
بناء التلفزيون المصرى واستاد ناصر الرياضى القاهرة حاليا وبرج القاهرة وكثير من معالم القاهرة حاليا التى نتغنى بها
في عصر هذا الديكتاتور
قامت الوحدة العربية في أزهي صورها وصار ما يجري في مراكش يشعر به أهل البحرين
في عصر هذا الديكتاتور
قامت حركة ثقافية وفنية وأدبية مازالنا نعيش علي عطرها ونتنفس عبيرها حتي الأن
في عصر هذا الديكتاتور
تمكن العرب من إيصال كلمتهم لشتي بقاع الأرض وفرض الإحترام علي الجميع
في عصر هذا الديكتاتور
وصلنا لمعدل تنمية يكاد يصل لمعدل التنمية الياباني والألماني في وقت من الأوقات
في عصر هذا الديكتاتور
قامت حركات التحرر العربية والإفريقية بدعم ناصري وحازت جميعها علي ما تريد
في عصر هذا الديكتاتور
رأينا الزعيم الذي له القدرة علي التنحي وعلي تحمل المسئولية
فى عصر هذا الديكتاتور
الشعب المصرى يركب ولاول واخر مرة سيارة مصرية الصنع اسمها نصر
فى عصر هذا الديكتاتور
لاول اخر مرة بتاريخ مصر تحقيق فائض بالميزانية وبعد النكسة عام 1969 بواقع 46.9 مليون جنية
فى عصر هذا الديكتاتور
لاول مرة بالتاريخ المصرى اطلاق برنامج الصواريخ المصرية القاهر والظافر علم 61 كاحد انجازات سلاح المهام العسكرية الخاصة
في عصر هذا الديكتاتور
أقمنا دول العرب المدنية وشجعنا الحداثة
في عصر هذا الديكتاتور
سبعة من كل عشرة اسلمو بالعالم بفضل جهود الازهر ورعاية عبد الناصر نفسة لبعثات الازهر الخارجية (تقرير مجمع الكنائس العالمى 1974 )

كفي لم أعد أستطيع أن أكتب عن هذا الظلم الذي أوقعه علي رؤوسنا
إنه حقآ ديكتاتور القلوب

يمكن يكون فعلا ديكتاتور .........بس كمان زعيم وطنى ..حب بلده وكان صاحب مشروع ..

الله يرحمك يا ناصر - خدمت البلد ​


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

مش لوحدك يا ديزي....انا كمان مفقوع منه بصراحة...

يسلم فمك بصراحة الردود كلها في الجول 

حاجة بس عايز اقولها.....موضوع التنحي وخروج الشعب في مظاهرات للرئيس اللي خﻻهم "بتوع الاتوبيس" وضيع فلوسهم في الحروب وهزيمة قاسية بكل معنى الكلمة...

يطلعوا يقولوا له ارجع....

دي عيبة في الشعب نفسه اكتر من الرئيس بصراحة....ومن اقوى ادلتي اللي باستخدمها للدﻻلة على (حط اي شتيمة هنا)ـتنا كمصريين


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 فبراير 2013)

*..*

آلمشكلة إننآ لمآ بنحب بنرفع إللى بنحبه لدرجة آلملآيكة ونشفعله أى خطأ
ولمآ بنكرهـ بنتصور إللى بنكرهه شيطآن مآلوش أى محآسن



*على آلعموم آلصور كصور عجبتنى*




*..*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2013)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

*الابنودي يرد على مرسي ويرد اعتبار عبد الناصر   *



[YOUTUBE]i3wdIkHC3Nk#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## girgis2 (21 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مش لوحدك يا ديزي....انا كمان مفقوع منه بصراحة...
> 
> يسلم فمك بصراحة الردود كلها في الجول
> 
> ...



*معلش بس ملحوظة كدة على جنب

هو لازم أحط شتيمة هنا ؟؟!!!

ما أنا ممكن أقول رأيي بشكل علمي وأشرح وجهة نظري واللي يقتنع هو حر واللي مش عايز يقتنع برضة هو حر
لأن غيرك ممكن يكون ظروفه صعبة جداً لدرجة إنه يادوب قادر يحافظ على نفسه على قيد الحياة مثلاً. فلما تيجي تقوله وتكلمه عن الحرية وقيمتها ممكن مش هيٌقًدِّر كلامك ده ويفهمه

أنا بدل كدة هنا ممكن أوصفها على حسب وجهة نظرك بأننا - مثلاً - شعب بنستحسن العذاب أو بحسب المفهوم العلمي إسمها ماسوشية جماهيرية عامة 

لكن مش لازم أوصف أو أشتم ولكن لازم عليا إني أضبط نفسي

هل تعلم إن حتى المريض النفسي له حقوقه عند الطبيب اللي بيعالجه لأنه إنسان ولو الطبيب خالف الآداب دي مثلاً يبقى خان شرف مهنته

*​


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

ماهو الفرق بيننا (كمصريين) وبين الشعوب ال.....(حط كلمة كويسة هنا)   هو ان المصريين اللقمة عندهم اهم من الحرية وده اللي باقوله من زمان


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ماهو الفرق بيننا (كمصريين) وبين الشعوب ال.....(حط كلمة كويسة هنا)   هو ان المصريين اللقمة عندهم اهم من الحرية وده اللي باقوله من زمان



*بص يا برنسيس 
رتب الاتي من حيث درجه الاهميه 

لو انت عايش في القطب الشمالي
وعريان 

ايهما اهم بالنسبه لك 

ملابس 
حريه من الجليد 
طعام وشراب 
*​


----------



## girgis2 (21 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ماهو الفرق بيننا (كمصريين) وبين الشعوب ال.....(حط كلمة كويسة هنا)   هو ان المصريين اللقمة عندهم اهم من الحرية وده اللي باقوله من زمان



*من لا يملك قوته لا يملك حريته

لازم الشعب يشبع الأول عشان يعرف معنى الحرية
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

*أصحاب نظرية " تمثيلية التنحى " هنوافقهم مؤقتاً ...*
*ولكن تعالوا نقرأ على مهل – بدون حُكم مُسبق –*
*أو تشبث برأى *
*إن الذى قرر التنحى رئيس " مهزوم " تم أحتلال بلده*
*فخرج بخطاب التنحى عشية 9 يونيو 1967*
*فإن كانت تمثيلية لـ " عبد الناصر " *
*يبقى الشعب كله كان بيمثل *​





​ 

*فهل كنا أمام 30 مليون ممثل ( تعداد الشعب المصرى وقتها )*
*والدعوى بأننا شعب عاطفى لها محلها من الصحة فعلاً*
*لكن*
*لماذا أخذنا منحنى العاطفة لننسجه فى ثوب التمثيليات *
*ولا نأخذه فى الأتجاه العكسى ؟*
*ألم يكن الأولى بهذه العاطفة ( مع وجود شهيد فى كل بيت ) *
*أن تصب جام غضبها على المتسبب فى الهزيمة ؟؟!!*

*و " عبد الناصر " لم يتراجع أو قال *
*( خلاص ما كانش قصدى )*





​ 
*لكن أجتماع أرادة ورغبة الشعب ورغبة جميع المحيطين به *
*هى من أجبرته على التراجع وليس تلك التمثيلية المزعومة*
*فى الحقيقة أن الشعب لم يكن رافضاً لتنحى " عبد الناصر "*
*فهذه قراءة " عاطفية " متشنجة خاطئة *
*بل كان رافضا*
*للأستسلام*
*للهزيمة*
*للخنوع *
*إن كانت " تمثيلية " قد وحدت الجبهة الداخلية بمثل هذه الطريقة*
*التى أدهشت العالم أجمع *
*فنِعمَ " التمثيلية " هى *





​


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

^^ مما يدل اننا شعب ###

انا شخصياً اصدق اننا شعب ### اكتر من التمثيلية....


بس للامانة...صورة واحدة ولا 100 فيديو حتى...مايقولوش اي حاجة عن الاعداد في الشارع.....100 الف بس ممكن يملوا كذا صورة ومع اعلام زي اعلام عبد الناصر ما اصدقش ارقامه ابداً بصراحة


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههه لا مش هقول حاجة بس انا تقريبا عارفه هتقولى ايه لانه هيكون تقريبا نفس الكلام اللى ماما بتقوله leasantr
> وبعدين اصلا بلاوى عبد الناصر كانت من قبل ما يضطر انه يمثل علينا التنحى
> بلاويه بدأت من ساعة ما بقا رئيس اصلا وقبل ان مصر تتحول من دولة برلمانية ( وان كان فيها عيوب ) لدولة عسكرية مخابراتيه ورفض الدولة المدنية



*مرحبا Desert Rose. الصراحة ترددت في الدخول في هذا النقاش حتى لا أخلق حساسيات، لكن محبتي لعبد الناصر وعلمي أنكِ شخص منفتح ولستِ من جماعة "الدماغ الناشفة" شجعني على الرد والإستفادة من آرائكم.

كلامك عن عبد الناصر -برأيي- غير متكامل، فالرجل صحيح أنه مش ملاك (هل يوجد ملائكة في السياسة؟) لكنه إبن مكانه وزمانه، وعلى هذا ينبغي تقييمه.

ناخد الموضوع حبة حبة:
1- ما هي سلبيات الرجل؟
2- ما هي إيجابياته؟
3- ما هو تصوّركم لحكم مصر؟ (السادات/مبارك/البرادعي/النظام الياباني/الأوروبي/أي نظام أو شخص آخر موجود أو غير موجود)
4- ما مدى مطابقة هذا التصوّر للواقع الحالي؟ (طبيعة الشعب نفسه، وضع البلد، الخ)*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> * لكن محبتي لعبد الناصر **)*


 
*كنت عايز أستشهد برأى عضو غير مصرى هنا*
*فلماذا تحبه وأنت غير مصرى  ؟*
*كيف كان رد فعل شعب بلدك يوم تنحيه أو يوم وفاته*
*أشكرك على المداخلة *​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *كنت عايز أستشهد برأى عضو غير مصرى هنا*
> *فلماذا تحبه وأنت غير مصرى  ؟*
> *كيف كان رد فعل شعب بلدك يوم تنحيه أو يوم وفاته*
> *أشكرك على المداخلة *​



*مرحبا عبود. من المعروف أن شعبي يحب عبد الناصر بلا حدود، فهو أيقونة من الأيقونات المقدسة بالنسبة لنا. طبعا الكلام ده لن يعجب البعض، لأنه يُفضّل رأي الشعب "الإسرائيلي"   

بص، جمال عبد الناصر له سلبيات أكيد، لكنه إبن المنطقة، إبن مصر، إبن الفلاحين، إبن العمال، إبن الفقراء، إبن هذا الشعب، ليس إبن "البيك" أو "الباشا" أو "الأفندي"، فيه ريحة عصر جميل كان ممكن يكون بداية لحاجة جميلة جدا، وكل هذا لا يجب تجاهله، وهذا موضع إعجاب بالنسبة لي، ليس كإبن لهذه المنطقة وحسب، بل كإنسان يُثمّن هذه الصفات في الناس. والحقيقة أستغرب جلده بهذه الطريقة، من الإسلاميين وغيرهم. قوله للأمريكان أن المساعدات الأمريكية "على الجزمة" وحده يكفي لأن يجعله بطلا، فالدول لا تنهار إلا عندنا تقع في الدين للآخرين. أنظر حال مصر الآن، هل تعتقد أنكم ستخرجون من عبودية البنك الدولي قبل عشرين سنة على الأقل؟*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 فبراير 2013)

[YOUTUBE]k575UUbGn4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desert Rose (21 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أصحاب نظرية " تمثيلية التنحى " هنوافقهم مؤقتاً ...*
> *ولكن تعالوا نقرأ على مهل – بدون حُكم مُسبق –*
> *أو تشبث برأى *
> *إن الذى قرر التنحى رئيس " مهزوم " تم أحتلال بلده*
> ...



جميل ياعبود تحليلك للموقف اخد الموقف من اتجاه معين ان الشعب كان مهزوم ومكانش فيه غير جمال فهو فضل فى الحكم علشان ينقذ البلد اوكى , تحليل يٌحترم 

لكن انا ليا تحليل تانى , زى ما قولتلك مشكلة عبد الناصر ومصايبه مكانتش فى تمثيلية التنحى بس مشكلة عبد الناصر فى نظرى بدأت من ساعة ما قبل على نفسه بعد الثورة انه يكو رئيس عسكرى لمصر ويخلى مصر بالشكل ده وادى مصر اهيه لغاية دلوقتى بتجنى ثمار اخطائه لحد دلوقتى 

نيجى للتنحى , عبد الناصر راهن على عاطفية الشعب المصرى المعروفة وكسب الرهان زى ما بيعمل فى خطبه 
يعنى انت تفتكر واحد زى عبد الناصر , ديكتاتور ومجنون سلطة وحبه للسلطة يوصل لدرجة انه يبهدل واحد محترم زى اللواء محمد نجيب علشان ياخد منه السلطة , واحد رفض دستور 1954 المحترم علشان ديموقراطى بزيادة 
واحد كان منفرد بالحكم , واحد بالشخصية , هيتنحى كده عن الحكم بسهوله ؟ 

وبعدين يعنى لو حاسس بالمسئولية اوى كده وشايف انه ودى البلد فى داهية المفروض انه يتنحى بغض النظر عن رد فعل الناس لانه المفروض عارف ان الناس خرجت تقوله افضل بعاطفتها مش بعقلها وهو بما انه مسئول مفروض يكون شايف الوضع احسن منهم وشايف انه فشل ومفروض يسلم البلد للى يعرف يديرها 
خلاص مصر كانت عدمت الرجالة مفيش غير جمال ومجلس قيادة الثورة ؟ ده مصر كان فيها سياسيين قمه فى الاحترام قبل ما هو يظهر اصلا 

ثانيا احنا شعب عاطفى ياعبود , العاطفة فى الاوقات اللى زى ديه بتيجى عندنا اولا وهو ذكى وكان عارف كده كويس اوى 
ابسط واقرب مثال 
فى ثورة 25 يناير 2011 مبارك كان عامل ايه فى الشعب ليه 30 سنة ؟ عمل ايه فى الشباب اللى خرجت تثور ضده ؟ مش كان فيه شباب زى الورد مقتول على ايد النظام ؟ ( على الاقل اللى ماتو فى 1967 ماتو على ايد العدو ) لكن دول ماتو على ايد حكام بلدهم 
ورغم كده لما مبارك خرج بالخطاب الشهير اللى قال فيه ادونى فرصة وانا عايز اتدفن هنا 
المصريين( اللى شبابهم مات على ايد نظام مبارك ) عملوا ايه ؟ مش عيطوا وتعاطفو معاه وقالو حرام ادوله فرصة ؟ لولا ما حصلت موقعة الجمل تانى يوم كان زمان مبارك قاعد لحد دلوقتى 

احنا كمان عندنا نقطة مهمه ( فينا كمصريين ) فكرة محاسبة المسئول ديه وبالاخص الرئيس مش موجودة فى قاموسنا , لان الروساء عندنا الهه مش ممكن يتحاسبو , فحتى هو لو حاول انه يحاسب نفسه الشعب مش هسمحله لانه فى نظر الشعب اله وده من ايام الفراعنه 
فمابالك بقا لو الرئيس ده واحد زى عبد الناصر ؟ لازم طبعا يخرج من المسئولية وتتلزق فى اى حد تانى زى المشير عامر 
زى كل مصايبه ما كان بيلزقها فى حد تانى غيره


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2013)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 5 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 1) 		 	 	 		 			‏*!! 
*

* يا عيني عليك يا عبود 
هتتعقد الاربعه اللي في الموضوع معفرتين 
ومتانفيزبلين هههههههههه
*​


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *مرحبا عبود. من المعروف أن شعبي يحب عبد الناصر بلا حدود، فهو أيقونة من الأيقونات المقدسة بالنسبة لنا. طبعا الكلام ده لن يعجب البعض، لأنه يُفضّل رأي الشعب "الإسرائيلي"
> 
> بص، جمال عبد الناصر له سلبيات أكيد، لكنه إبن المنطقة، إبن مصر، إبن الفلاحين، إبن العمال، إبن الفقراء، إبن هذا الشعب، ليس إبن "البيك" أو "الباشا" أو "الأفندي"، فيه ريحة عصر جميل كان ممكن يكون بداية لحاجة جميلة جدا، وكل هذا لا يجب تجاهله، وهذا موضع إعجاب بالنسبة لي، ليس كإبن لهذه المنطقة وحسب، بل كإنسان يُثمّن هذه الصفات في الناس. والحقيقة أستغرب جلده بهذه الطريقة، من الإسلاميين وغيرهم. قوله للأمريكان أن المساعدات الأمريكية "على الجزمة" وحده يكفي لأن يجعله بطلا، فالدول لا تنهار إلا عندنا تقع في الدين للآخرين. أنظر حال مصر الآن، هل تعتقد أنكم ستخرجون من عبودية البنك الدولي قبل عشرين سنة على الأقل؟*



روز ردت ووفت...

بس انا هاسألكو سؤال واحد فقط....

انتو قاعدين تمدحوا فيه...وناسيين ان اللي حصل بعده...بعد ما مات حتى نتيجة لتحويله لمصر لدولة بوليسية عسكرية مخابراتية؟

إذاً محدش يعترض على حكم الإخوان بقى

مش قادر انا افهم الناس اللي مش رابطة النهاردة بإنه نتيجة عبد الناصر بصراحة

وانا مش إسلاميين على فكرة 

لكن عبد الناصر بتدميره لكافة اشكال الديمقراطية...ضمن لنا حكم ديكتاتوري للأبد في مصر...وبما انه مفيش احزاب....مفيش معارضة...مفيش اعلام...الدولة كابسة على نفس كل الناس....طبيعي كل حاكم هييجي بعده، هيستغل السلطات دي....ولأن عبد الناصر افقدنا كل الادوات اللي نقاوم بيها الحاكم او نسقطه بيها....فكل حاكم جه مكانش ممكن تمشيه....والتسلسل اهو وصلنا للإخوان بمباركة السادات وغباوة مبارك خصوصاً بعد 2003

الخلاصة: كون الاخوان متحكمين ومفيش اي احزاب واقفة ضدهم...كل ده مبني اساساً على حكم عبد الناصر


سؤال بقى بره كل ده....عملتوه ايقونة انتو ليه؟ عشان حارب لكم حروبكم مثلاً؟ 

إسرائيل مثال حقيقي للديمقراطية في وسط بلاد بتعبد جلاديها حتى بعد ما يموتوا ب42 سنة


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

على فكرة ستالين خلا الاتحاد السوفيتي قوة عظمى.....لكن كل الانجازات تتضاءل قدام خطية انشاء حكم قمعي ديكتاتوري...

وماعتقدش حد فيكم بيحب ستالين اللي قتل 30 مليون روسي

طبعاً حضراتكم برضو بتحبوا صدام حسين مش كده؟


----------



## Desert Rose (21 فبراير 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *مرحبا Desert Rose. الصراحة ترددت في الدخول في هذا النقاش حتى لا أخلق حساسيات، لكن محبتي لعبد الناصر وعلمي أنكِ شخص منفتح ولستِ من جماعة "الدماغ الناشفة" شجعني على الرد والإستفادة من آرائكم.
> 
> كلامك عن عبد الناصر -برأيي- غير متكامل، فالرجل صحيح أنه مش ملاك (هل يوجد ملائكة في السياسة؟) لكنه إبن مكانه وزمانه، وعلى هذا ينبغي تقييمه.
> 
> ...



مرحبا كيرلس , لا ابدا مفيش حساسيات ولا حاجة عبد الناصر شخصية عامة ومؤثرة من حقك تقول رأيك فيه 
طبعا حبك ليه يُحترم , وده رأيك الشخصى وانت حر فيه وزى ما قولت قبل كده انا والدتى بتموت فيه جدااااا 

نيجى لعبد الناصر , بص ياكيرلس مع احترامى ليك انت تحب او تكره عبد الناصر ده رأيك , انما عبد الناصر مكانش بيحكم شعبك 
مش هو اللو ودى بلدك فى داهية ومصر بتجنى ثمار اخطائه اغاية دلوقتى 
كل ال saga اللى فيها مصر دلوقتى بسبب عبد الناصر 

سلبيات عبد الناصر كتيييييييير
شوف ياكيرلس , الناس فى دفاعها عن عبد الناصر وذكر ايجابياته بتقول ايه عادة ؟ ده كان راجل فقير 
ده كان من الشعب 
ده مات ومش معاه حاجة 
ده حاول يعمل عدالة اجتماعية 
ده كان نصير الفقرا 
ده كان مؤمن بالقومية العربية 
كل الحاجات ديه جميلة لكنها متهمنيش فى حكمى عليه , مش لانها حاجات مش مهمه لا بالعكس ديه مهمه جدا 
بس فين الاساس ؟ مش بردو بيقولوا ما بٌنى على باطل هو باطل 
عبد الناصر كان طيب وفقير وابن الشعب وحلو وكويس , جميل جدا بس فين مصر ؟ فين مشروعه لمصر ؟ ايه اللى بناه فى مصر ؟ طبعا حد هيجى يقولى السد العالى وبرج القاهرة وبحيرة ناصر 
ده بردو مش انجاز ,انه يبنى شوية حاجات هنا ولا هنا ده مش نهوض بالبلد 
النهوض بالبلد ان يكون عندى ليها خطة معينة فى اتجاه معين 
حلم قومى , ازرعه فى عقول الناس واخليهم يشتغلوا علشانه 
حد يقولى ايه كان حلم عبد الناصر لمصر ؟ انها تبقا ايه ؟ دوله ديموقراطيه ؟ صناعية ؟ زراعية ؟ سياحية ؟ ايه  الحلم ؟ ايه المشروع ؟

زى ما جبت المثال بتاع دبى , الشيخ محمد بن راشد ال مكتوم كان عنده حلم قومى لدبى , الراجل لا قال خطب ولا ادعى زعامة ولا اى حاجة كل اللى عمله حلم لدبى انها تكو مركز تجارى عالمى 
وعلشان يعمل الحلم ده , صلح الطرق , بنى مطار محترم , شجع الاسثمار الاجنبى , نضف البلد , خلق وظايف , كل ده البلد بتنهض فى كذا مجال  زراعة وصناعة وتجارة علشان حلم واحد , حلم قومى واحد وهو ان دبى تكون مركز تجارى عالمى وقد كان 
الراجل بقا عنده عيوب فى حكمه اكيد ديه ممكن بقا نتناقش فيها 
لكن عنده حلم للبلد عرف يحققه 
دبى من بعده مش هتتبهدل زى ما مصر اتبهدلت لما عبد الناصر مات وسابها من غير دستور محترم يضمن حقوق المواطن 
يا اخى ده ابسط واول شئ يعمل دستور يحدد فيه مده حكم الرئيس 
امال احنا كنا خلصنا من ملك علشان يجلنا ملك جمهورى يعنى ؟
امال مبارك قعد فى الحكم 30 سنة ليه ؟ مش علشان عبد الناصر معملش دستور محترم يضمن حقوق الشعب فى تداول السلطة 

ما كان قدامه النموذج التركى , ما اتاتورك كان ديكاتور بس الراجل كان عنده حلم لوطنه ونفذه فعلا 
عمل دستور محترم خلى تركيا محترمة لغاية دلوقتى 

ده يكفى انه قبل ان مصر تتحول لثكنات عسكرية . يعنى مصر رجعت لورا , بعد ما كانت ملكية وليها برلمان مدنى بقت عسكرية 100% فيه حد بيحب البلد يعمل كده ؟
اللواء محمد نجيب اللى هو الرئيس الاصلى لمصر 
قاله سيب الحكم للمدنيين احنا عملنا الثورة وخلصنا من الملك سيب الحكم للى يفهمو فيه 
عمل فيه ايه عبد الناصر ؟ حد اقامته فى بيته , مكانش مسموح يخرج من البيت ولا حد يزوره الراجل قعد 30 سنة مسجون فى بيته واولاده بيروحوا للمدرسة بحراسة عسكريه ؟ليه ده كله  ؟ قابض على بن لادن ؟ واحد بالنفسية ديه تقولى كان حاسس بالشعب ؟ 
اذا كان مكانش حاسس بشريكه فى الثورة وبهدله علشان مختلف معاه فى الرأى وعايز الحير لمصر

ده غير طبعا مسلسل المعتقلات والتعذيب فى المعتقلات وقلة الادب الل كانت بتحصل ده الناس كانت بتخاف تتكلم بصوت عالى فى بيتها لحسن حد يسمعها ويروح يبلغ 
واحد كاسر الشعب بالشكل ده ممكن شعبه يعمل اى تقدم او نهوض فى بلده ؟

تخيل معايا ياكيرلس لو كان عبد الناصر ومجلس قيادة الثورة عملوا الثورة ديه والملك مشى وسلموا الحكم للمدنين والسياسيين المحترمين اللى كانو موجودين فيها مصر مكانتش عدمت الرجالة 
كان حال مصر هيبقا كده دلوقتى ؟ 
كانت مصر هتبقا فى ال dilemma ديه دلوقتى؟
كانت مصر اصلا هتشوف مبارك علشان يعقد في حكمها  30 سنة ؟ علشان يجى الشباب بعد 30 سنة يعمل ثورة عليه ولحد دلوقتى مصر مش عارفه تهدا 

ايجابياته ؟ انا مش شايفاله اى ايجابيات الصراحة لانى زى ماقولتلك ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل , وهو بنى حكمه لمصر على باطل لانه مش مفروض يحكمها اصلا 

تصورى لحكم مصر مش لازم يكون مطابق لتجارب غيرنا 
بس اهم حاجة فيه يكون فيه دستور محترم يضمن الحريات وحقوق المواطن وتداول السلطة ويكون الرئيس عنده حلم ومشروع قومى يبدأ فى تنفيذه 
بعد كده بقا يحكم مبارك يحكم البرادعى يحكم الشيطان مش هتفرق 
لان اللى هيحكم ساعتها مش الشخص مش حكم الفرد لكن القانون والدستور 
زى امريكا يحكم اوباما يحكم عفريت الشعب مش بيخاف من تغيير الحاكم لان الدولة دولة دستور ومؤسسات 
وده طبعا معملهوش عبد الناصر لانه كان الحاكم بأمره


----------



## girgis2 (21 فبراير 2013)

> *من المعروف أن  شعبي يحب عبد الناصر بلا حدود، فهو أيقونة من الأيقونات المقدسة بالنسبة  لنا. طبعا الكلام ده لن يعجب البعض، لأنه يُفضّل رأي الشعب "الإسرائيلي"
> *





> سؤال بقى بره كل ده....عملتوه ايقونة انتو ليه؟ عشان حارب لكم حروبكم مثلاً؟



*باينلها ولعت 

إفرح وزقطط كدة يا عياد :999:

نتفرج بقى 

*​


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

ديزي مُبدعة كالعادة....

للأسف التقييم مرة واحدة بس


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (21 فبراير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *باينلها ولعت
> 
> إفرح وزقطط كدة يا عياد :999:
> 
> ...



*فرحان قوي يا جرجس    للأسف، سأفسد فرحتك وأنسحب، لا أضمن أن ردي على "ليبرمان" لن يحذف لسبب أو لآخر أو أن الموضوع لن يُغلق، أصلي برضه قاعد دلوقتي بحضر في فيلم ناااااااار لذلك سأخرج  مافيش فايدة 

سلام.*


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

كمان يا ريت كلام ديزرت روز ما يضيعش....مهم تقروه وتردوا عليه فوق


----------



## girgis2 (21 فبراير 2013)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *فرحان قوي يا جرجس    للأسف، سأفسد فرحتك وأنسحب، لا أضمن أن ردي على "ليبرمان" لن يحذف لسبب أو لآخر أو أن الموضوع لن يُغلق، أصلي برضه قاعد دلوقتي بحضر في فيلم ناااااااار لذلك سأخرج  مافيش فايدة
> 
> سلام.*



*ياريت تقولي فين الفيلم الناااااااار ده كمان ؟؟ :t31:*​


----------



## Strident (21 فبراير 2013)

عشان خاطري ما تبوظوش الموضوع...من فضلك يا جرجس


----------



## Desert Rose (21 فبراير 2013)

كيرلس باشا سايبنى اكتب الرد الطويل العريض ده وايدى وجعتنى علشان تقولى رايح احضر فيلم ؟
طيب قولى وانا اجى احضر معاك leasantrleasantrleasantr


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2013)

انا هجيب مثالين لروساء كان عندهم حلم لبلدهم وقدروا انهم يحققوه او يبتدوا فيه بأنهم رموا البذرة وسلموا السلطة لغيرهم فى سلام علشان يكمل الحلم مش قعدوا فى السلطة لغاية ما ماتوا وسابوا بلدهم مش عارفه هى رايحة فين 

الاول هو لولا دا سيلفا رئيس البرازيل , الراجل ده راجل بسيط جدا مكملش تعليمه استلم بلده وهى على حافة الافلاس او افلست فعلا 
عمل خطة اقتصادية ممتازة وكان عنده حلم انه يخلى البرازيل واحدة من اقوى الدول اقتصاديا فى العالم 
عنده حلم , حطله خطة , خلى الشعب يحلم وينفذ معاه ولما بيكون عندك حلم للبلد سواء فى الاقتصاد فى التعليم فى التجارة فى  الصناعة 
حلمك ده بيخليك تنهض بالبلد فى كل المجالات تقريبا علشان تحقق الحلم 
يعنى مثلا علشان تنهض بالبلد اقتصاديا لازم كمان تنهض بالتعليم , بالصناعة والتجارة وقوانين الاستثمار , الطرق , المبانى كل حاجة , تنهض بالفرد المواطن نفسه وحقوقه مش تحطه فى معتقلات وتعذبه لما يبانله صاحب ( احنا بتوع الاتوبيس  فاكرينه ؟ ) 

المهم الراجل ده فى 8 سنين خلى البرازيل واحدة من الدول القوية اقتصاديا على مستوى العالم بعد ما كانت افلست 
وترتيبها بحسب تقرير سنة 2011 رقم 6 على مستوى العالم قبل بريطانيا تخيلوا ؟ فى 8 سنين ؟
طبعا الراجل المحترم ده علشان هو بيحب بلده بجد ومش مجنون سلطة علشان يروح يحدد اقامة صاحبة اللى كان معاه فى الثورة علشان قاله سيب الحكم للمدنيين 
الدستور البرازيلى بيقول ان الرئيس ميعقدش اكتر من 8 سنين 
الشعب قاله اقعد ونغيرلك الدستور ونمدلك فترة الرئاسة وباسوا ايده ورجله من كتر حبهم فيه 
الراجل راح بكى فى مؤتمر صحفى وقالهم لا دستور البرازيل اهم منى والبرازيل اهم منى وانا مش عايز اغير دستور بلدى علشان خاطرى 
مع انه مع حب الناس ليه بالشكل ده كان ممكن ببساطة يغير الدستور ( بناءا على طلب الشعب نفسه ) ويخلى نفسه رئيس للابد 

المثال التانى نيلسون مانديلا 
ده كمان كان عنده حلم لجنوب افريقيا بلده ان فيها مشكلة كان فيها عنصرية من الاقلية البيضاء ضد الاغلبية السوداء 
الراجل اتسجن 27 سنة علشان القضية والحلم بتاعه 
ولما خرج منتقمش من حد ولا طمع فى الكرسى ده اقعد فى الحكم 5 سنين بس 
يعنى اتسجن 27 سنة علشان يعقد فى الحكم 5 سنين بس ؟
ده ايه الترفع ده ؟ ايه حب البلد ده ؟ وهو لو كان قعد للابد كان حد هيقوله حاجة ده راجل اتبهدل من اجل حاجة نبيلة 27 سنة وكل شعوب الارض كانت متعاطفة مع قضيته 
ولما خرج من السجن وبقا رئيس واحد قاله نغير لاعبين فريق الكورة بدل ما يبقوا كلهم من اصحاب البشرة البيضاء نخليهم كلهم افارقه 
قاله لا , ليه تعمل كده ؟
اذا كانوا بيلعبوا كويس مش هتفرق لونهم ايه , المهم جنوب افريقيا تكسب 
راجل عنده حلم , حلم ان بلاده تبقا خالية من العنصرية 
زرع الحلم فى عقول الناس وحتى اللى كانوا ضده استسلموا فى النهاية للحلم بتاعه ولما خرج وبقا رئيس منتقمش من البيض 
اللى كانوا ساجنينه ومعذبينه , بالعكس , مدلهم ايديه , وقرر انه يعمل تصالح علشان يفضى لبناء بلده 
مش مجلس قيادة الثورة اللى راح هجم على قصور الاسرة العلوية اخدوا منها اللى اخدوه 
صحيح مش ديه املاك الشعب المصرى بردو ؟ راحت فين ؟ وعبد الناصر كان فين من الكلام ده ؟ ولا هو كان بيحكم ليبيا وقتها ؟

طبعا انا مش بكره عبد الناصر كشخص لكن انا بنتقد سياساته كرئيس لانها فى نظرى انا هى اللى دمرت مصر ووصلت مصر لطرق مسدودة  وطبعا انا مش بجبر حد يقتنع برأيى او يبطل يحب عبد الناصر 
الاساس لما بيكون صح البناء بيكون صح 
لو الاساس اتحط غلط البناء بيتهد على دماغ اللى فيه


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2013)

هختم كلامى بكلام الراجل النقى اللواء محمد نجيب اللى كان يعتبر قائد ثورة 23 وعبد الناصر وباقى مجلس قيادة الثورة خانوه ابشع خيانة وبهدلوه اخر بهدله والراجل كان من اشرف رجال مصر بشهادة كل اللى عرفه , كلامه ده عن ثورة يوليو 

وحتى الذين لم يدخلوا السجون ولم يجربوا المعتقلات، ولم يذوقوا التعذيب  والهوان كانوا يشعرون بالخوف، ويتحسبون الخطى والكلمات. وعرفت ساعتها كم  كانت جريمة الثورة في حق الإنسان المصري بشعة. وعرفت ساعتها اي مستنقع  القينا فيه الشعب المصري. فقد حريته. فقد كرامته. فقد ارضه. وتضاعفت  متاعبه. المجاري طفحت. المياة شحت. الأزمات اشتعلت. الاخلاق انعدمت.  والإنسان ضاع.


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 فبراير 2013)

*الحقيقه مش فاهمه انا ليه لحد النهارده أحنا مبنقدرش نعرض وجهات نظرنا ونشرح ارائنا بدون سخريه للاخر وتتفيه وتسفيه رأيه!!
ليه بننتقد الاخرين فى تمسكهم برأيهم وبنعتبر أن رأينا غير قابل للمراجعه لانه صواب مليون % !!
على فكره الاسلوب ده أولا بيفقدنا متعة المتابعه والاستفاده 
وبيفقدنا اراء مبتحبش تدخل فى مجادلات عقيمه بدون داعى
بدأت أحس ان بعض الحوارات فى أطراف بتعتبرها معركه أو لعبة شطرنج ولازم حد فيها يخرج منتصر على طرف مهزوم
معلشى سامحونى محدش هنا غلط ومحدش صح ومحدش ازكى من حد
كل الاراء هى صح
ببساطه لان كل شخص فينا له خبراته وتجاربه ومعايشاته اللى كونت له رأيه 
كل الاراء لها أحترامها وكل الارااء من حقها أنها تُطرح ومن حق كل شخص هنا أننا نحترم وجوده ونحترم حدودنا فى الكلام مع بعض
اكرر هى مش معركه كل فريق يشحن على اد ما يقدر ناس توافقه الرأى 
مش زكاء أنى اهين الاخر فى طريقة تفكيره 
ومن فضلكم الحديث عن اسرائيل حديث مهين لكثيرين ..اعتقد مش وقته ابدااا نتكلم عن اسرائيل هنا 
يا ريت يعنى نبطل نذكرها لا بخير ولا بشر فى ناس هنا اهم وأولى اننا نحافظ على محبتنا ليهم ومحبتهم لينا 
ارجو تكون رسالتى وصلت واضحه وصريحه للجميع
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الحقيقه مش فاهمه انا ليه لحد النهارده أحنا مبنقدرش نعرض وجهات نظرنا ونشرح ارائنا بدون سخريه للاخر وتتفيه وتسفيه رأيه!!
> ليه بننتقد الاخرين فى تمسكهم برأيهم وبنعتبر أن رأينا غير قابل للمراجعه لانه صواب مليون % !!
> على فكره الاسلوب ده أولا بيفقدنا متعة المتابعه والاستفاده
> وبيفقدنا اراء مبتحبش تدخل فى مجادلات عقيمه بدون داعى
> ...



لا اله الا يسوع
انا سايب الموضوع وهو عن عبد الناصر 
اصحي كده لا بيا ولا عليا الاقيه عن اسرائيل
يعني اعمل موضوع اسمه " الي محبي شارون" هههههههه


دونا خلاص موضوعنا القادم  
الي محبي الرئيس مبارك

وسمعيني اغنيه الثورجيه اشتكو من كتر مواضيعي ههههههههههه


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

مقولتليش صح يا دونا علشان كنت نايم 
هي الخناقه خلصت كام كام


----------



## بايبل333 (22 فبراير 2013)

> انا سايب الموضوع وهو عن عبد الناصر
> اصحي كده لا بيا ولا عليا الاقيه عن اسرائيل


والمشكلة الاساسية علاقة التلفزيون المصرى بالواقع فى امريكا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الحقيقه مش فاهمه انا ليه لحد النهارده أحنا مبنقدرش نعرض وجهات نظرنا ونشرح ارائنا بدون سخريه للاخر وتتفيه وتسفيه رأيه!!*


*اللى أنا شايفه يا أستاذة أن عنوان الموضوع*
*واضح بلا لبس أو تأويل*
*( إهداء ) الى مُحبى " جمال عبد الناصر "*
*فلسنا فى حاجة الى أى ذكاء أجتماعى لكى نُحدد المعنيون بالموضوع !!*
*فمن أراد أن يُساهم بوضع معلومة أو نص خطاب أو فيديو*
*أو صور نادرة فليتفضل مشكوراً*
*لكننا نجد " البعض " كمن يدخلون فرح ( ليس لهم فيه ) ويبدأون فى أستفزاز أصحابه*
*العريس وحش - العروسة شمطاء - المعزايم هُبل - البوفية أورديحى*
*طيب أنت مالك ؟ - تحلى بالذكاء الأجتماعى قليلاً*
*فإن كُنت تفتقده فلتتعلمه*​​​​​​​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *اللى أنا شايفه يا أستاذة أن عنوان الموضوع*
> *واضح بلا لبس أو تأويل*
> *( إهداء ) الى مُحبى " جمال عبد الناصر "*
> *فلسنا فى حاجة الى أى ذكاء أجتماعى لكى نُحدد المعنيون بالموضوع !!*
> ...



احنا اسفين ياعبود 
او انا هعتذر عن غبائى الاجتماعى هعتذر عن نفسى وعن دخولى الموضوع 
وشكرا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2013)

*مادمنا نذكر " عبد الناصر " لابد ومن ذكر السينما*
*المؤسسة المصرية العامة للسينما *
*والتى قدمت لنا روائعها *
*قصصاً وتمثيلاً وأخراجاً*​

*وفى بعض الأفلام كانت تُقدم مبالغات محبوبة*
*فى إطار كوميدى يحترم الأسرة المصرية*
*وطبيعة تكوينها*​ 
*مثل سلسلة أفلام " أسماعيل يس "*​ 
*( تم مسح باقى المشاركة حفاظاً على صداقة شخص أعتز به )*​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2013)

*هناك أيضاً أفلاماً لا تُنسى تركت بصمة وعلامة*
*وأرخت لمصر*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2013)

سورى ياجماعة الموضوع فعلا اتجر لناحية تانية خالص بعيد عن قصده الحقيقى وهو محبى عبد الناصر 
انا فعلا انجريت ورا الحديث وما اخدتش بالى من ان الموضوع اتحول خالص 
ممكن نبقا نعمل موضوع عن ارائنا فى عبد الناصر هيبقا مناسب اكتر من الموضوع هنا 
بعتذر مرة تانية لمحبى عبد الناصر لان الموضوع اخد غير مجراه خالص 
اسيبكو بقا تستمتعو بالموضوع :Love_Mailbox::Love_Mailbox:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2013)

*الموضوع الآن داخل نطاقه الصحيح*
*فنحن نتحدث عن ( الحُقبة الناصرية ) التى من ضمنها*
*برعنا فى الفنون السينمائية والمسرحية *
*موعدنا مع فيلم " شئ من الخوف "*
*الذى انتجته المؤسسة المصرية العامة للسينما*
*وقت أن كانت الديكتاتورية فى أوجها *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

*هارسود ومنيل 
يا جدعان ليه نهاجم وندافع 
الموضوع أهداء 
وبداء بمناوشات جر شكل مش اكتر 
وكانت في روح حوار حلوه 

هي مش حرب علشان حد يكسب والتاني يخسر 
يا ريت كل واحد يراجع مشاركاته ولقي انه اهان حد او زعله يعدلها 
احنا اخوات ومفيش اتنين اخوات تفكيرها واحد 
في في الاخر هما اخوات 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الموضوع أهداء *​


*هو فعلا أهداء*
*حد قال غير كدة ؟*
*انا عن نفسى شاركت بصور نادرة *
*ورؤية عن التنحى ( ما ناقشتش حد فيها )*
*ثم نُبذة مُختصرة سريعة عن تاريخ السينما المصرية*
*ولو شئت لزدناك فيها *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو فعلا أهداء*
> *حد قال غير كدة ؟*
> *انا عن نفسى شاركت بصور نادرة *
> *ورؤية عن التنحى ( ما ناقشتش حد فيها )*
> ...




* خلاص 
نيجي لفقرا ما يطلبه القراء 
تحبوا اهديلكم موضوع عن ميييييييييييييييين:smil12:

 اللي هيقول مرسي ممكن اشتمه علي فكره :ranting: 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2013)

*نسيت أقولك يا عياد*
*كل واحد حُر فى رأيه *
*لكن توجيه السباب للمصريين ( أو لأخوتنا العرب هنا )*
*أمر غير مقبول ومرفوض*
*وبالرغم من ذلك لم أعلق على السباب*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 فبراير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نسيت أقولك يا عياد*
> *كل واحد حُر فى رأيه *
> *لكن توجيه السباب للمصريين ( أو لأخوتنا العرب هنا )*
> *أمر غير مقبول ومرفوض*
> *وبالرغم من ذلك لم أعلق على السباب*​



* بص يا برنسيس 
كل واحد مننا ممكن يفقد اعصابه دفاعاً عن وجهه نظره 
بس المطلوب منه انه يرجع للي قاله في ثورته 
ويحاول يصلح ما افسده :beee:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *بص يا برنسيس *​


*برنسيس دة اية ياولا ؟*
*أسمها برنس ( نون وسين واحدة )*
*



كل واحد مننا ممكن يفقد اعصابه دفاعاً عن وجهه نظره 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اللى فقد أعصابه بقى يعتذر 
دى مش قضيتى أنا - تعود للشخص نفسه *​


----------



## بايبل333 (22 فبراير 2013)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)

فى طرف ثالث فى الموضوع ياجماعة


----------



## Strident (22 فبراير 2013)

دونا:

متهيألي اي حد هيقرا بحيادية.....هيعرف ليه مفيش تفاهم.....لأن ببساطة فيه طرف رافض اي انتقاد لشخصياته المفضلة....
واعتقد كلامك (ليه ما بنعرفش نقبل وجهات نظر مختلفة) المفروض موجه للي زعلان اني بامدح ديمقراطية إسرائيل   ليه محدش عايز يقبل اني اقتنع بكده؟
وكذلك للناس اللي رافضة اني اقول ان عبد الناصر سبب البلاء كله في مصر وبسببه واللي اترتب على حكمه وتغييراته في مصر، وصلنا لحكم الاخوان النهاردة...


وأخيراً...باقي تعليقي....هو توقيعي...


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (22 فبراير 2013)

*عياد انت موضوعك لسة متقفلش ليه :smil12:

اولا الله يرحمك يا عبد الناصر .. كان راجل ذكى .. و انا شخصيًا بحبه ( و اللى مش عاجبه مصر بتطل على بحرين ابيض و احمر يروح يشرب اما يشبع :t33: )

ثانيًا اللى متوقع ان كل الناس متجمعة على رأى فى اى شخصية يبقى - مع احترامى - غبى .. اذا كان الناس مختلفين على الله نفسه و طرق عبادته .. فمين يعنى من البشر كل الناس هتجمع عليه ؟؟ حتى لو عبد الناصر طبيعى له مؤيدين و معارضين .. كدة الحمد لله احنا طبيعيين و هو كمان بنى ادم طبيعى :t13:

ثالثًا مين قال ان لازم حد يبقى صح و التانى غلط ؟؟ ليه شايفين كل الدنيا ابيض و اسود ؟؟ مفيش اراء او استنتاجات غلط .. كل الاراء مقبولة و كل واحد حر فى رأيه .. الحاجة الوحيدة اللى فيها ابيض و اسود هى المعلومات و التاريخ و الحقايق .. لكن وجهات النظر نسبية جدًا ... 

رابعًا و المفاجأة محدش ياخد على عاتقه مهمة تغيير العالم .. مش مطلوب من حد يقنع حد بحاجة  .. من الاخر كل واحد حر فى رأيه و اللى بيشيل قربة مخرومة بتخر على دماغه .. و اللى مش عاجبه حال البلد و شايفلها حل يتفضل المطارات مفتوحة 24 ساعة ينزل و يغير الحال زى ماهو عايز .. لكن كلام كلام كلام و صداع على الفاضى مبيأكلش عيش .. 

خامسًا فلسطين و شعبها على دماغنا .. شعب مستحمل احتلال و ضرب و خبط و قرف و كل واحد بيقلل من الشعب الفلسطينى يبقى يكلمنى عن شجاعته لو بطلجى ثبته فى عز النهار ( حتة بلطجى مش احتلال ) .. فبلاش تخبيط فى ناس احنا معندناش ربع شجاعتهم ولا قوة احتمالهم ..  و اللى مش عاجبه عبد الناصر و بيحب اسرائيل .. يبقى يدور على قبر جولدا مائير و يبخرلها :t33: .. 

سادسًا اللى بيشتم فى الشعب المصرى ايام عبد الناصر او بيقول عليه شعب مريض تفسى و هو من الشعب المصرى .. يكفينى انه بيشتم جدوده و اهله :t33: و كل واحد ادرى بأصله بقا .. 

سابعًا و اخيرًا .. الاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية .. مش لازم كل موضوع نغلط فى بعض و لازم نطلع حد مبيفهمش .. مش المطلوب مقاوحة المطلوب عرض اراء و حقايق لا اكتر ولا اقل .. مع قليل من الاحترام المتبادل للاراء و عن ماحد اقتنع برأى حد ببساطة 


عياد بيه .. عايزة الموضوع الجاى عن انجازات مبارك بقا :t33:*


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> مرحبا كيرلس , لا ابدا مفيش حساسيات ولا حاجة عبد الناصر شخصية عامة ومؤثرة من حقك تقول رأيك فيه
> طبعا حبك ليه يُحترم , وده رأيك الشخصى وانت حر فيه وزى ما قولت قبل كده انا والدتى بتموت فيه جدااااا
> 
> نيجى لعبد الناصر , بص ياكيرلس مع احترامى ليك انت تحب او تكره عبد الناصر ده رأيك , انما عبد الناصر مكانش بيحكم شعبك
> ...





Desert Rose قال:


> انا هجيب مثالين لروساء كان عندهم حلم لبلدهم وقدروا انهم يحققوه او يبتدوا فيه بأنهم رموا البذرة وسلموا السلطة لغيرهم فى سلام علشان يكمل الحلم مش قعدوا فى السلطة لغاية ما ماتوا وسابوا بلدهم مش عارفه هى رايحة فين
> 
> الاول هو لولا دا سيلفا رئيس البرازيل , الراجل ده راجل بسيط جدا مكملش تعليمه استلم بلده وهى على حافة الافلاس او افلست فعلا
> عمل خطة اقتصادية ممتازة وكان عنده حلم انه يخلى البرازيل واحدة من اقوى الدول اقتصاديا فى العالم
> ...





Desert Rose قال:


> هختم كلامى بكلام الراجل النقى اللواء محمد نجيب اللى كان يعتبر قائد ثورة 23 وعبد الناصر وباقى مجلس قيادة الثورة خانوه ابشع خيانة وبهدلوه اخر بهدله والراجل كان من اشرف رجال مصر بشهادة كل اللى عرفه , كلامه ده عن ثورة يوليو
> 
> وحتى الذين لم يدخلوا السجون ولم يجربوا المعتقلات، ولم يذوقوا التعذيب  والهوان كانوا يشعرون بالخوف، ويتحسبون الخطى والكلمات. وعرفت ساعتها كم  كانت جريمة الثورة في حق الإنسان المصري بشعة. وعرفت ساعتها اي مستنقع  القينا فيه الشعب المصري. فقد حريته. فقد كرامته. فقد ارضه. وتضاعفت  متاعبه. المجاري طفحت. المياة شحت. الأزمات اشتعلت. الاخلاق انعدمت.  والإنسان ضاع.


هو انتى بتحاسبي عبد الناصر علشان جيه بعده السادات ومبارك !!!
طب ما نحاسب مبارك علشان مقتلش الاخوان  وجابلنا مرسي !!!!!!!!!
عاوزة تعرفى عمل ايه ناصر تانى 
هقولك حاجات خفيفة وهقولك ايه هو حلم ناصر 
ناصر استلم البلد ازاى وسلمها ازاى 
كان فيه ايه فى مصر وقت ما استلمها وبقت ايه بعد عهد عبد الناصر 
كدة بس نقدر نحكم 
مفيش حاجة اسمها هو كان ايه حلمه 
الاحلام مجرد احلام طالما لم يطولها شئ فى ارض الواقع 
ناصر عمل ايه فى الواقع 
امم قناة السويس اللى بتدخلنا ملايين لغايه دلوقتى فى مقابل حرب راح ضحيتها من راح ولكنه استرد جزء مهم جدا من ارض مصر 
مكنش حلم عند الناس انه ميبقاش فيه انجليز فى مصر
مين اللى عمل كدة مش عبد الناصر
حلم القوميه العربيه  
ولو متعرفوش القوميه العربيه اللى تمسك بيها ناصر كانت مساعدة لمصر ازاى فى حرب اكتوبر 73 اللى اتنسب انجازها للمجحوم السادات  يبقى ممكن تعيدوا قرايه كتب التاريخ 
وممكن  اقولكم حاجة بسيطة  الرئيس الجزائرى اللى ساعد مصر مساعدة رهيبه فى حرب اكتوبر كان معتقل فى فرنسا هو وجميله بوحريد و30 الف جزائرى اللى خرجهم من هناك ان ناصر حبس الخبرا الفرنسويين مقابل خروج ال 30 الف واحد ورجوعهم للجزائر  وده اللى خلى فرنسا تدخل العدوان الثلاثى على مصر 
وغيرها كتير  من المواقف فى الحروب او غير الحروب
عبد الناصر عمل دوله زراعيه وصناعيه متقدمه 
عمل مصر الحديثه 
خلى للبلد شكل 
يعنى انتى شايفه انه التحول من نظام ملكى  الى نظام حكم الشعب هو رجوع بمصر الى الوراء ؟؟ 
واخيرا ردا على ديكتاتوريه عبد الناصر واستعباده للشعب والخوف المسيطر على الشعب بأكمله 
[YOUTUBE]P16lnRGOVdk[/YOUTUBE]
 الله يرحمك يا جمال 
اكيد الجنازة دى فوتوشوب


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2013)

*وثائقى جمال عبد الناصر من قناة روسيا اليوم 
[YOUTUBE]87dnAkpVlSM[/YOUTUBE]*​


----------



## girgis2 (23 فبراير 2013)

> *سادسًا  اللى بيشتم فى الشعب المصرى ايام عبد الناصر او بيقول عليه شعب مريض تفسى و  هو من الشعب المصرى .. يكفينى انه بيشتم جدوده و اهله :t33: و كل واحد ادرى بأصله بقا .. *





> *بس دكرنا مالوهش نتاية
> فهو هيحكم و احنا نبيض :new6: :new6: :new6:*


*
عايز أفكرك بـــ (هو يحكم وإحنا نبيض) يا ترى معناها آيه ؟؟

الإنتقاد العلمي لسلبيات وأخطاء جدودنا ده مش عيب

آيه المانع لما نستفيد من أخطاء الماضي عشان نشوف حاضر و مستقبل أفضل ؟؟؟

لكن الشتيمة هي اللي عيب

وعلى العموم أحنا ممكن نقول إننا شعب عاطفي بزيادة رغم ذكائنا
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 فبراير 2013)

*نفسى من بدرى أقول رأيى 

و أحب أشترك فى الموضوع و أقول رأيى فى جمال عبد الناصر

جمال عبد الناصر شخص ذكى و حكيم كمان 

حتى و إن أختلفت معه فقط فى موضوع تأميم المصريين

----------------------------------

جمال عبد الناصر يُذَكرنى بوكيل الظلم 
[Q-BIBLE]
1. وَقَالَ أَيْضاً لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ: «كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ غَنِيٌّ لَهُ وَكِيلٌ فَوُشِيَ بِهِ إِلَيْهِ بِأَنَّهُ يُبَذِّرُ أَمْوَالَهُ.
2. فَدَعَاهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: مَا هَذَا الَّذِي أَسْمَعُ عَنْكَ؟ أَعْطِ حِسَابَ وَكَالَتِكَ لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَكُونَ وَكِيلاً بَعْدُ.
3. فَقَالَ الْوَكِيلُ فِي نَفْسِهِ: مَاذَا أَفْعَلُ؟ لأَنَّ سَيِّدِي يَأْخُذُ مِنِّي الْوَكَالَةَ. لَسْتُ أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ أَنْقُبَ وَأَسْتَحِي أَنْ أَسْتَعْطِيَ.
4. قَدْ عَلِمْتُ مَاذَا أَفْعَلُ حَتَّى إِذَا عُزِلْتُ عَنِ الْوَكَالَةِ يَقْبَلُونِي فِي بُيُوتِهِمْ.
5. فَدَعَا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ مَدْيُونِي سَيِّدِهِ وَقَالَ لِلأَوَّلِ: كَمْ عَلَيْكَ لِسَيِّدِي؟
6. فَقَالَ: مِئَةُ بَثِّ زَيْتٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُ: خُذْ صَكَّكَ وَاجْلِسْ عَاجِلاً وَاكْتُبْ خَمْسِينَ.
7. ثُمَّ قَالَ لِآخَرَ: وَأَنْتَ كَمْ عَلَيْكَ؟ فَقَالَ: مِئَةُ كُرِّ قَمْحٍ. فَقَالَ لَهُ: خُذْ صَكَّكَ وَاكْتُبْ ثَمَانِينَ.
8. فَمَدَحَ السَّيِّدُ وَكِيلَ الظُّلْمِ إِذْ بِحِكْمَةٍ فَعَلَ لأَنَّ أَبْنَاءَ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ أَحْكَمُ مِنْ أَبْنَاءِ النُّورِ فِي جِيلِهِمْ.
9. وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: اصْنَعُوا لَكُمْ أَصْدِقَاءَ بِمَالِ الظُّلْمِ حَتَّى إِذَا فَنِيتُمْ يَقْبَلُونَكُمْ فِي الْمَظَالِّ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.
10. اَلأَمِينُ فِي الْقَلِيلِ أَمِينٌ أَيْضاً فِي الْكَثِيرِ وَالظَّالِمُ فِي الْقَلِيلِ ظَالِمٌ أَيْضاً فِي الْكَثِيرِ.
11. فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا أُمَنَاءَ فِي مَالِ الظُّلْمِ فَمَنْ يَأْتَمِنُكُمْ عَلَى الْحَقِّ؟
12. وَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُونُوا أُمَنَاءَ فِي مَا هُوَ لِلْغَيْرِ فَمَنْ يُعْطِيكُمْ مَا هُوَ لَكُمْ؟[/Q-BIBLE]http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Luke/16

نحن جميعنا نعلم ماذا فعل وكيل الظلم

هو بإختصار ظلم سيده و سرقه 

ثم أخذ مال سيده و أعطاه للمديونين لسيده

هذا الوكيل : لص

و لكنه : حكيم 

هو(جمال عبد الناصر)  لم يأخذ المال لنفسه مثلما فعل الكثيرين من بعده 

و إنما وزعه على المصريين

لذلك عندما قرر التنحى : وجد شعب بيصرخ فى وجهه رافضين التنحى 

4. قَدْ عَلِمْتُ مَاذَا أَفْعَلُ حَتَّى إِذَا عُزِلْتُ عَنِ الْوَكَالَةِ يَقْبَلُونِي فِي بُيُوتِهِمْ.

و هذا بالفعل ما فعله

فهو رجل حكييييييييييييييييييييييييم جدا




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*معلشى بقى وبدون زعل المشاركات الاخيره تم حذفها 
الموضوع بعنوان   اهداء الي مُحبي " جمال عبد الناصر "
يعنى مُحدد الهدف فرجاء عدم افتعال مشاكل لا داعى لها 
مش معقوله يعنى يكون مصير كل موضوع مُخالف لاراء البعض يكون الغلق
خلاص يا جماعه سيبوا المُغيبين من وجهة نظركوا يستمتعوا بأنهم مُغيبين وبيكرموا من لا يستحق التكريم 
من فضلكم كفايه لحد كده ..
ومن فضلك يا جونى لو سمحت فى عبارات بتتعمد تكرارها رغم علمك أنها بتجرح اخرين وده بعيد كل البعد عن حرية الرأى 
اسرائيل قد لا تكون خلفت لك شهيد فى عائلتك وقد لا تكون شردت لك عزيز وقد لا يعينك تاريخها مع بلدك التى مهما انكرتها ستظل بلدك لكن على الاقل راعى أنها تركت بصمات داميه فى حياة اخرين مصرين او فلسطنيين 
قد لا تجد حرج فى أن تصف اجدادك أنهم عبيد وقد تستمتع بشتم مصر ووصف أهلها بكل الاوصاف المهينه لكن على الاقل راعى أن هناك مصريين حتى النُخاع يعشقون ترابها ومستعدين بالتضحيه بكل ما هو غالى لاجلها 
من هنا بيجى الخلاف عدم مراعاة مشاعر الاخرين والاصرار على سرد عبارات جارحه ومهينه ومنفره 
أتمنى كلامى ميزعلكش ولا يزعل اى حد منى واتمنى يقف الخلاف لحد هنا 
سلام المسيح مع الجميع ..*


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

ﻻ ده اضطهاد بقى 


طب كنتي عدلي حتى اللي مش عاجبك فيها......انما الكﻻم كان موضوعي جداً ... سوري يعني...

مش يمكن ﻻزم انتو يا دونا تتعلموا شوية تقبلوا ان فيه مصريين شايفين ان اهاليهم غلطوا وعايزين يعلموا ع الغلط ده؟

جدي شاف اهوال في حرب 67 لأنه كان شغال في شركة بترول في السويس واهلي اترحلوا لاسكندرية....
وممكن احكي لك كانوا بيتسلوا (جيش إسرائيل) ازاي وهم بيولعوا الشركة.....
فانا مش بعيد اوي عنها زي ما انتي متخيلة.....

الموضوع بتخلطيه بالعواطف وده سبب المشكلة.....انا ماليش دعوة بالحب العاطفي لعبد الناصر....انا ليا اعماله...

طبعاً انا مش فاكر انا كتبت ايه.....بس فيه اجزاء كتيرة كان ممكن تسيبيها.....

إﻻ بقى لو اعترفتو انكو بصراحة مش مستعدين تسمعوا اي انتقاد لعبد الناصر......ساعتها هانسحب بهدوء بس تكون الامور واضحة...

اما ان كل واحد يقول انه بيحترم الاراء الاخرى....لكن بشكل ما انا اللي بيحصل ان انا بس اللي باتمنع اقول رايي.....فمعلش...
فاعتقد كده واضح ان مش انا اللي مش مستعد اسمع اراء اخرى  وﻻ ايه؟



*وصفني احد الاشخاص هنا باوصاف مش لذيذة منها الجبن والاستعلاء وعقدة ستوكهولم وغيرها....لكن انا ارفض ان مشاركته تتحذف وما كملناش حتى في الكﻻم ده.....ولا انا زعلان منه لانه في الاخر بيتكلم عن فكري مش عن شخصي

وﻻزال حبيبي مع ان اتخانقنا كتير وهنتخانق كتير.....


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2013)

اللهم  زيد وبارك واكفينا شر المعارك
انا شايف اقبال زي الفل عالموضوع
اما اروح بقي اجبب مج شاي واقرا باستفاضه


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

Libertus قال:


> ﻻ ده اضطهاد بقى
> :bomb:​
> طب كنتي عدلي حتى اللي مش عاجبك فيها......انما الكﻻم كان موضوعي جداً ... سوري يعني...
> 
> ...



*بالنسبه لتحديد المشاركات اللى تستحق الحذف من الابقاء عليها ده تابع لتقدير المشرف المسؤول مش بحسب الطلب ورؤوية الاعضاء 
بصراحه يا جونى مش عارفه اقولك ايه بجد
بس حقيقى المنتدى من غيرك كان هيبقى 
ممل ههههههههه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 فبراير 2013)

*تم نقل كل المشاركات التى لا تخص الموضوع هنا لموضوع مستقل حتى لا يتم تشتييت الموضوع الاصلى
 سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## بايبل333 (23 فبراير 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم نقل كل المشاركات التى لا تخص الموضوع هنا لموضوع مستقل حتى لا يتم تشتييت الموضوع الاصلى
> سلام ونعمه​*



أنا اسمى موجود 





​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 فبراير 2013)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> عايز أفكرك بـــ (هو يحكم وإحنا نبيض) يا ترى معناها آيه ؟؟
> 
> الإنتقاد العلمي لسلبيات وأخطاء جدودنا ده مش عيب
> ...



*هههههههههههههههه اولا مكنتش اعرف ان من حقك تحاسبنى على اللى بكتبه برا الموضوع .. لان ببساطة الموضوع ولا يخصك ولا الكلام متوجهلك .. 

انا حرة فى اى قصيدة اكتبها باى شكل .. و مش من حق اى حد يراجعنى فيها الا ادارة المنتدى فقط لا غير .. اى حد تانى يا يشوفها و يسقف يا يشوفها و يعمل مش واخد باله .. لكن تحاسبنى مع احترامى مش شغلك 

و للاسف يا جرجس شكلك صابك فيرس عدم التركيز الماشى اليومين دول .. اقرا كدة تانى انا كاتبة ايه 



سادسًا اللى بيشتم فى الشعب المصرى ايام عبد الناصر او بيقول عليه شعب مريض تفسى و هو من الشعب المصرى .. يكفينى انه بيشتم جدوده و اهله  و كل واحد ادرى بأصله بقا .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...


كلامى نقد للى بيشتم .. انتقاد علمى ايه ؟؟ هو انا اما اقولك جدك عبد يبقى كدة دة نقد علمى ؟؟ .. مالك انت بالكلام ؟؟ و على اى اساس مقتبس كلامى ؟؟ بتذلنى مثلا :new6: 

انا لا بتذل ولا بنسى كلمة بكتبها ..​
قبل ما تتسرع و ترد رد مالهوش اى لازمة .. و تتعب نفسك و تروح تدور على قصيدة كتبتها زمان و تقتبس و تيجى و تزلقهالى .. اقرا انا كتبت ايه بتركيز .. 
كلامى كان عن الشتيمة و طولة اللسان لكن الانتقاد بادب معنديش فيه مشاكل .. و لو شايف ان وصف حد بانه عبد مش شتيمة و شايفها نقد علمى !! و الله انت حر .. و مع ذلك انا موجهتلكش كلام لا من قريب ولا من بعيد .. 

ركز الله يرضى عنك يا جرجس *


----------



## Strident (23 فبراير 2013)

ملحوظة بس:

للأسف انا مش مفوّه ومش باعرف كتير اعبر عن اللي عايز اقوله...

فلما اقول كلمة زي "عبيد"....انا مش قصدي التحقير او الشتيمة.....انما الكلمة دي مجمعة كل المعاني اللي عايز اقولها....بدل ما اقعد اشرح فيها ف10 سطور......باضحي شوية بالaccuracy في التعبير في سبيل الconciseness
يعني تعبير ممكن مايوصلش اللي عايز اقوله او فيه احتمال يعمل مشكلة....بس عشان نوفر كتابة (ومن ناحيتكو قراية) 3 سطور مختلفة...


فلما اقول عبيد....زي كده تعبير "ثقافة القطيع".... اكيد يعني احنا اكبر من اقول لحد انت خروف....يقول لي وانت ثور......ﻷن القصد مش الشتيمة ولكن توصيل معاني معينة....في هذه الحالة:

ثقافة العبيد: ان الناس تبقى مش فارقة معاها مين الحاكم طالما مش هيظلمهم اوي....وطالما هيرمي لهم الفتافيت...
او بمعنى اصح: هي الشعوب اللي بتسكت ع الظلم ومش فارقة معاها الحريات....

ده توضيح بس حسيت كده انه يمكن محتاج يتقال -


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2013)

طوبه علي طوبه خلي العركه منصوبه
الهمه يا رجاله عايزين دم


----------



## grges monir (23 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> طوبه علي طوبه خلي العركه منصوبه
> الهمه يا رجاله عايزين دم


عجبك انت الدنيا ولعت كدة
رميت الموضوع وجريت انت


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (23 فبراير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> طوبه علي طوبه خلي العركه منصوبه
> الهمه يا رجاله عايزين دم



*عامل شبه عواجيز الفرح :fun_lol: 

رجالة فى عينك .. مايجيبها الا بناتها :smil15: و برضه مالكش تقييم :smil15:*


----------



## girgis2 (23 فبراير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه اولا مكنتش اعرف ان من حقك تحاسبنى على اللى بكتبه برا الموضوع .. لان ببساطة الموضوع ولا يخصك ولا الكلام متوجهلك ..
> 
> انا حرة فى اى قصيدة اكتبها باى شكل .. و مش من حق اى حد يراجعنى فيها الا ادارة المنتدى فقط لا غير .. اى حد تانى يا يشوفها و يسقف يا يشوفها و يعمل مش واخد باله .. لكن تحاسبنى مع احترامى مش شغلك
> 
> ...



*أنا مركز ياشقاوة صدقيني

وأنا لا بحاسب ولا بذل حد

أنا رديت عشان الكلام ده :

*


> *او بيقول عليه شعب مريض تفسى و هو من الشعب المصرى .. *


*لأن أنا قولت لجوني إني مش لازم أشتم أو أهين حد ولكن أنا لو عايز أشرح وجهة نظرك (الكلام لجوني)** يبقى أفضل إني أقول إنه شعب بيستحسن العذاب** وقولت إن ممكن دي تكون ماسوشية عامة في الشعب المصري

وزي ما أنتِ عارفة ياشقوقو إن ده مرض نفسي بيتعالج

عشان كدة أنا علقت على كلامك لما قولتي: اللي بيقول إن الشعب مريض نفسياً وهو من الشعب يبقى بيشتم جدوده

وكلامك عن (هو يحكم وإحنا نبيض) بتدي نفس المعنى العام على الشعب كله بصرف النظر عن الحاكم
** 
بس أعتقد إن المشكلة مش بالشكل اللي بدرجة مرض نفسي يعني ولكن المشكلة إننا عاطفيين بزيادة شوية وده أحياناً بيخلينا مش بنحكم صح على أمور كتير وأعتقد إن كدة الوصف الأدق للمشكلة وبكدة أبقى عبرت عن وجهة نظري منغير ما أهين أو أشتم أو أقول عبيد على أي حد
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)

*قصه قد لا يعرفها الكثيرين..
البابا كيرلس ينقذ عبد الناصر من مؤامرة اغتيال :
 تخفى بعض المتطرفين فى زى القساوسه
 وذهبوا لمقابلة عبد الناصر فى القصر الجمهورى دون موعد سابق
 فاتصل صلاح الشاهد
 كبير امناء ديوان رئاسة الجمهوريه بالبابا كيرلس 
 ليستطلع منه الامر
 فقال له البابا رحب بهم وقدم لهم مشروب
 "شاى باللبن“
 فاذا اقدموا على احتسائه فانهم ليسوا قساوسه
 لان هذه الفتره صيام للاقباط 
 فقدم لهم طلاح الشاهد شاى باللبن فشربوا 
 وقبض عليهم 
 واكتشفوا انها كانت مؤامره لاغتيال عبد الناصر 
 حيث اخفوا الخناجر والسيوف تحت ملابسهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2013)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


 
*ملامحنا.. رجعت بعد غياب*
*دلوقت بس اللى فهمناه*
*لا كان حرامى ولا كداب*
*ولا نهبها مع اللى معاه *
*أنا باحكى عن عبدالناصر*​ 
*عشنا الحياة وياه كالحلم* 
*فلا فساد ولا رهن بلاد*
*يومها انتشينا ثقافة وعلم*
*وف زمنه ماعشناش آحاد *
*كنا جموع فى زمن ناصر*​ 
*كان الأمل فى خُضرِتُه بِكْر*
*مافيش لصوص للقوت والمال*
*ومصر أبطال ورجال فكر*
*ومثقفين ستات ورجِال *
*جيوش جمال عبدالناصر*​ 
*كان الهلال فى قلبه صليب* 
*ولا شفنا حزازات فى بلادنا*
*ولا شُفنا ديب بيطارد ديب*
*ولا جرَس خاصم مادنة *
*وَحَّدْنا صُوت عبدالناصر*​ 
*دفعنا تمن الحرية* 
*بدمّ** مش بدينار ودولار*
*يوم وقفته فى "المنشية"*
*خلّى الرصاص يهرب من عار *
*أعداء جمال عبدالناصر*​ 
*رغم الحصار كنا أحرار*
*وفى الهزيمة الشعب ماجعْش*
*كان اسمها "بلد الثوار"*
*وقرار زعيمها مابيرجعْش *
*قرار جمال عبدالناصر*​ 
*من قصيدة*
*( عبد الرحمن الأبنودى ) *​


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

(للاسف ممنوع عليا التعليق هنا ﻷنه هنا إهداء فقط)


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2013)

grges monir قال:


> عجبك انت الدنيا ولعت كدة
> رميت الموضوع وجريت انت



* جريت مين يا جدع 
من معاكم اهو 
بعد الجثث :new6:
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *عامل شبه عواجيز الفرح :fun_lol:
> 
> رجالة فى عينك .. مايجيبها الا بناتها :smil15: و برضه مالكش تقييم :smil15:*



*عواجيز في عينك 
مش عايز منك حاجه 
في ناس مروقاني :smil15:
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 مارس 2013)

رغم مرور 43 عاما على وفاة عبد الناصر 
ما زال عددد كبير من الشعوب العربية تعشق هذا الرجل


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2013)

*


Libertus قال:



(للاسف ممنوع عليا التعليق هنا ﻷنه هنا إهداء فقط)

أنقر للتوسيع...


**:new6::new6::new6:
طب ما تهدينا حاجه 
ولا انت بخيل ؟
*​


----------



## Strident (7 مارس 2013)

مانا لو عليا انا عايز اهديلكم كتييييير بس هتزعلوا مني فبﻻش


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (7 مارس 2013)

Libertus قال:


> مانا لو عليا انا عايز اهديلكم كتييييير بس هتزعلوا مني فبﻻش



* هو انت هتهدي ولا هتهزي ؟
*​


----------

